# Bait Tank, Down Rigger, Rods and Reels



## BIGCAT (Nov 16, 2007)

1- Shimano Calcutta 700 $165 
2- Okuma CN 30 D with line counters on 7' Ugly Stick Tiger rods $75 each
2-Penn 209 level wind on 6' Penn Slammer rods, 1 loaded with lead core line $75 each
1- Ugly Stick Striper rod 7'6" Medium Light- $25
1-Penn Fathom Master 620 Downrigger, with 4' boom and base. $170

30 Gal Super Bait Tank II $350 

Home made bait tank 20 Gal?? $75



OBO

Local PU in Greensboro


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Bigcat,

Per MP Rules, 
2. Only post one item per thread. Otherwise everything gets confused no one knows what's been sold and what is still available.

Thanks,
BHT


----------

